

Verizon to Stores: Wednesday is a big day (Possible Verizon iPhone/iSlate) - SamAtt
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/01/25/verizon-wireless-to-store-managers-wednesday-is-a-big-day/

======
SamAtt
Additional Info on this: [http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/ATandT-
Losing-E...](http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Mobile-and-Wireless/ATandT-Losing-
Exclusive-iPhone-Rights-this-Week-281758/)

